

Deregister and Turn Off iMessage - calvin_c
https://selfsolve.apple.com/deregister-imessage

======
dushyant
they are submitting forms to [https://selfsolve.apple.com/deregister-
imessage/empty](https://selfsolve.apple.com/deregister-imessage/empty), source
says

<!-- Empty JSP created for faking form submission -->

hmmm

~~~
nmjohn
It's not as nefarious as you think, I didn't dig into deep enough to know why
they are using the empty iframe to submit forms to, but the send button
submits an ajax POST request

    
    
      main.js:460
      $.ajax({
        type : "POST",
        url : pageContext + pathPrefix + "/turnOffiMessage",
        data:data,
        success : function(data, textStatus, jqXHR) {
        ...

